# Question regarding A/T tire fitment on QSW



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

does anyone know if BFG All-Terrain T/A KO size 195/75/14 will fit on a stock ride height QSW without rubbing issues. The tires would be going on snowflake wheels which are 6inch wide 14's.

Link to tires http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...White Letters&partnum=975R4ARAKORWL&tab=Sizes


Thanks in advance. umpkin:


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

Oh man, I hate to say it but I think you'll have rubbing issues with those tires without a lift. I've got about a 1.5" lift on my QSW and my 185/75 14's even come close to rubbing, and they don't even have A/T tread. Too bad though cause those K/O's would look sweet on a QSW, if they made them a size smaller... If you want a more aggressive tread pattern, I'd recommend getting a snow tire of some sort with a harder rubber compound. The ideal size for a non-lifted Q is a 195/65. Good luck with that.


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the insight, this would be the smallest size they make anymore. finding good 14 inch tires that are the right size is getting harder and harder now a days


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

Yeah I know what you mean. I was lucky to score a set of steelies and studded snows off of a guy who's wife recently totaled their Q. The rims were rusted as hell but I cleaned them up and repainted them and now they look new again. The tires had only been used for like 3k miles so good score for $200. Just keep your eye on your local craigslist for tires...


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

Yeah I was looking at those too. They would look awesome!

Definitely too big though.

I have around a 1.5 -2" lift on my car and my 185/70/14 winterforces still rub a little at times.

They look awesome though...


----------

